# The Jperm Progression Thread



## Garf (May 17, 2021)

I was youtube, when suddenly I saw that JPerm is at 600K Subscribers. Congrats to him!!!


----------



## abunickabhi (May 17, 2021)

JPerm has reached out to a lot of new cubers.Congrats Dylan!

Whenever I coach young kids nowadays, I always have to compete with Jperm's advice, as many kids blindly follow his idea, and argue if I differ on the learning path, smh.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 17, 2021)

I learned from badmephisto, the legend
but jperm has much much more content


----------



## GAN CUBER (May 17, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I was youtube, when suddenly I saw that JPerm is at 600K Subscribers. Congrats to him!!!


POG congrats to him even i was YouTube and saw it


----------



## minxer293 (May 17, 2021)

It's insane that he has managed to reach out to so many people, props to him.
cries in not having subs on my cubing channel


----------



## WarriorCatCuber (May 17, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I was youtube, when suddenly I saw that JPerm is at 600K Subscribers. Congrats to him!!!





GAN CUBER said:


> POG congrats to him even i was YouTube and saw it


I was YouTube too


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (May 17, 2021)

WarriorCatCuber said:


> I was YouTube too


I accidentally youtube


----------



## Garf (May 17, 2021)

He might make it to at least 800K-1M subs by the end of the year. Given this rate.


----------



## GAN CUBER (May 17, 2021)

I hope so


----------



## Garf (Aug 31, 2021)

Well, now he is close to 700k. 3 months to get from 600k to 700k??? What the heck?


----------



## voidrx (Aug 31, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Well, now he is close to 700k. 3 months to get from 600k to 700k??? What the heck?


He's growing like Dream but not as big


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 1, 2021)

Filipe Teixeira said:


> I accidentally youtube


I accidentally had YouTube

btw congrats Dylan!


----------



## Megaminx lover (Sep 1, 2021)

Congrats! He was the first youcuber I knew


----------



## hellocubers (Sep 1, 2021)

Megaminx lover said:


> Congrats! He was the first youcuber I knew


Same here!


----------



## cuberswoop (Sep 7, 2021)

The title says it all!


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 7, 2021)

You should retitle this to JPerm progression thread because he is constantly reaching the next milestone lol


----------



## LukasCubes (Sep 7, 2021)

my only problem is he uses CFOP but hes amazing in other standards


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Sep 7, 2021)

LukasCubes said:


> my only problem is he uses CFOP but hes amazing in other standards


My only problem is that he can be misinformative if a less knowledgeable cuber or non-cuber watches him i:e, most of his audience. His method comparison video is a great example.


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 7, 2021)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> misinformative if a less knowledgeable cuber or non-cuber watches him


----------



## the dnf master (Sep 7, 2021)

SH03L4C3 said:


>


you have got to give him credit. I don't have the V-Cube 6 but from what I heard, it must be very hard to praise it.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Sep 7, 2021)

As he has been growing more, I've noticed that he is changing the types of videos he makes. It used to be based more on faster solvers, but now he caters to new and inexperienced cubers. Makes sense for growth in subs, but not as enjoyable to watch...


----------



## EvanCuber (Sep 7, 2021)

Lately J Perm has been doing lots of challenge videos. (Solving it in a mirror, solving it into checkerboard, taking a piece off every solve, and getting first on Rainbow Road while solving six Rubik's cubes


----------



## SH03L4C3 (Sep 7, 2021)

Yeah I have found myself skipping on his recent releases because of this.


----------



## qwr (Sep 7, 2021)

Jperm stans are annoying


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Sep 7, 2021)

MJbaka said:


> taking a piece off every solve


that video was really entertaining. I watched it with my dad and we LOLed


----------



## Melvintnh327 (Sep 8, 2021)

700K now... he's channel is growing fast


----------



## Garf (Dec 14, 2021)

Gods… I swear, if Jperm gets 800k by the end of the year, I will seriously be impressed.


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 14, 2021)

My prediction is in the middle of lunch on the first day of North American Championship 2022.


----------



## GenTheThief (Dec 14, 2021)

I predict July 2, 2022


----------



## Garf (Dec 14, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> View attachment 18063
> I predict July 2, 2022


July 3rd, 2022


----------



## CoderGuru (Dec 14, 2021)

July 1st, 2022


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 14, 2021)

Anytime in April, 2022


----------



## any name you wish (Dec 14, 2021)

GenTheThief said:


> I predict July 2, 2022


Well, day 1 of NA Championship is July 7th.


----------



## Eli Apperson (Dec 14, 2021)

I'm guessing June 8th, 2022, at 9:00 AM PST


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Dec 14, 2021)

April 29st, 2022nd, at 11:36 P.M EST.


----------



## CFOP INC (Dec 14, 2021)

Sometime.


----------



## cubing 4 ever (Dec 14, 2021)

something 0' clock


----------



## brododragon (Dec 14, 2021)

Dec 15th 21


----------



## Waffles (Dec 15, 2021)

Whenever someone makes 300000 alts and makes them subscribe to him


----------



## cuberswoop (Dec 15, 2021)

brododragon said:


> Dec 15th 21


 Ooh, you were right.


----------



## Cubing Forever (Dec 15, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Gods… I swear, if Jperm gets 800k by the end of the year, I will seriously be impressed.


He's already at 782k. It should be a matter of a week or two now.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 15, 2021)

Jperm has been so helpful for me all the way from sub-30 to sub-15; it's great that his content is reaching a wider and wider community!


----------



## PCCuber (Dec 29, 2021)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Gods… I swear, if Jperm gets 800k by the end of the year, I will seriously be impressed.




Well done JPerm!


----------



## Garf (Dec 30, 2021)

PCCuber said:


> View attachment 18195
> 
> Well done JPerm!


Well… he did it.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Dec 30, 2021)

He's like the Dream of the cubing world


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 10, 2022)

900K... Oh goodness here comes 1 mil.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 10, 2022)

1 mil coming before the end of may


----------



## gsingh (Mar 10, 2022)

maybe even in april


----------



## Garf (Mar 10, 2022)

gsingh said:


> maybe even in april


Sounds like something @cuberswoop would say.


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 10, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Sounds like something @cuberswoop would say.


It will happen on April 1st. I'm calling it here.


----------



## Garf (Mar 10, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> It will happen on April 1st. I'm calling it here.


Okay, it cannot happen that soon. That is about 3 weeks away.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 10, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Okay, it cannot happen that soon. That is about 3 weeks away.


it could, but probably not


----------



## Garf (Mar 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> it could, but probably not


22nd and already 952K subscribers.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 22, 2022)

april could definitely happen


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 22, 2022)

gsingh said:


> april could definitely happen


April first, what have I said.


----------



## Garf (Mar 28, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> April first, what have I said.


I dunno... if he can pull off 31K subscribers in 4 days... Naw.


----------



## gsingh (Mar 28, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I dunno... if he can pull off 31K subscribers in 4 days... Naw.


no, not happening. sometime in april though


----------



## cuberswoop (Mar 28, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I dunno... if he can pull off 31K subscribers in 4 days... Naw.


Have some faith you little faithers.


----------



## Garf (Apr 1, 2022)

Time dilation... I never knew about this. Thank gods for Einstein.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 11, 2022)

So lucky I caught this


----------



## gsingh (Apr 11, 2022)

1 million. 12:06 p.m. Today.


----------



## RisingShinx (Apr 11, 2022)

Yup. 1million. A huge milestone.


----------



## Garf (Apr 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> 1 million. 12:06 p.m. Today.


1 Million hit earlier than expected.


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 11, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> 1 Million hit earlier than expected. cuberswoop was close enough, he can have my TheCubicle $100 gift card.


Very nice that Jperm hit 1mil, very sadly, I was still asleep when it happened


----------



## Garf (Apr 11, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> Very nice that Jperm hit 1mil, very sadly, I was still asleep when it happened


Wait a minute... I NEVER said anything about a $100 TC giftcard.


----------



## cuberswoop (Apr 11, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Wait a minute... I NEVER said anything about a $100 TC giftcard.


That's what the quote said...


----------



## gsingh (Apr 11, 2022)

cuberswoop said:


> That's what the quote said... gsingh can have it though


ok thnx


----------



## Garf (Apr 11, 2022)

gsingh said:


> ok thnx, but @TheEpicCuber can have it back


Thanks, but I never gave it away in the first place.


----------



## Abram Grimsley (Apr 11, 2022)

Congrats to J perm on a million subscribers


----------



## MuaazCubes (Apr 11, 2022)

It finally happened


----------



## DuckubingCuber347 (Apr 11, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> Let's just give it to @TheCubingCuber347, he's been pretty quiet about this and I think he deserves it, I heard he's trying to buy all the Qiyi Flagships and this will allow him to buy a Valk5m, a Valk2m, and a Valk Power m.


That sounds great, this is a very generous giveaway your'e doing.


----------



## White KB (Apr 11, 2022)

minxer293 said:


> It's insane that he has managed to reach out to so many people, props to him.
> cries in not having subs on my cubing channel


You can put your channel name in the sidebar like this:


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 11, 2022)

TheCubingCuber347 said:


> That sounds great, but I think @Eli Theperson deserves it more than I do. I think he said that he wanted a Shadow v2 M, so now he can get 2!


Thank you, I really appreciate it.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 11, 2022)

Eli Theperson said:


> Thank you, I really appreciate it, but honestly, @IsThatA4x4 should have it. It just makes so much sense, plus, I was just gonna sell it to some random person and never use it.


Oh wow thanks the quote never lies so... you know...


----------



## Zeke_beke (Apr 11, 2022)

I’m not kiddin I subscribed and than he immediately hit 1 million btw I litterlay subbed at 12:06 which is when he hit it to


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Apr 11, 2022)

Congrats to J Perm!


----------



## Tecknet (Apr 11, 2022)

TheEpicCuber said:


> I was youtube, when suddenly I saw that JPerm is at 600K Subscribers. Congrats to him!!!


1mil now lol


----------



## Garf (Apr 11, 2022)

Zeke_beke said:


> I’m not kiddin I subscribed and than he immediately hit 1 million btw I litterlay subbed at 12:06 which is when he hit it to


You are the 1 millionth subscriber...



IsThatA4x4 said:


> Oh wow thanks but I feel like @TheEpicCuber is making a point about him not giving away the card in the first place.


THANK YOU!


----------



## RisingShinx (Apr 12, 2022)

He deserves it 100%. I mean, he has probably helped lots of people when it comes to cubing.


----------



## IsThatA4x4 (Apr 12, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> He deserves it 100%. I mean, he has probably helped lots of people when it comes to cubing.


Definitely. Where would the cubing community be without him? I mean, we would still be as developed but I would expect we would have way less people. His tutorial is one of if not the best on youtube and as a result he has introduced a bunch of people to cubing. His videos are all really informative and provide great information to help everyone improve and have good habits - not to mention his consistency in putting out such high quality content.
He's also proven that youcubers can gain a lot of traction and has certainly made the way easier for those trying to grow.

Congrats J perm, very well deserved.


----------



## Garf (Apr 12, 2022)

CuberDawnF2L said:


> He deserves it 100%. I mean, he has probably helped lots of people when it comes to cubing.


He helped me get sub 20. And helped me relearn my algs because my old ones were garbage.


----------



## j727s (Apr 13, 2022)

JPERM 1 MILLION SUBS!!!
a lot faster that i thought i would take


----------



## Garf (Jun 23, 2022)

Massive announcement: Jperm has switched from the Aosu WRM to the MGC 4x4!
Also, here is the video that I found this info:


----------



## Garf (Jun 23, 2022)

Alright, to all you Canadians and global viewers of J-Perm:
The canadian radio-television and telecommunications commision (CRTC) is passing bill c-11, which will allow them to alter how the "For You" page will show videos. Basically, they can choose which videos they want to show as "Canadian" and which videos not to show. Jperm is all about puzzles and challenges, and basically nothing about canada. So to fix this issue for J-Perms watch algorithm, there is a letter that you can send that will basically "fix" the bill being passed:




__





Fix Bill C-11 – Digital First Canada







digitalfirstcanada.ca




And here is the video that I first found about bill c-11:




I hope you take this message seriously. J-Perm has made such good cubing content over the years, and if the CRTC brings passes the bill and decides that JPerm isn't canadian enough, no more J-Perm. (At least, that is how I view it)


----------

